# "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle size?



## schilpr (May 17, 2013)

OK, I think I just scored.

Bought a very nice looking (in the pictures, I won't have it in hand for another 7 weeks) Brown & Sharpe Machine vise, marked No21.

I understand that this model vice was made for a long time, based on my research from the early 1910s to late 1950s in various configurations, the No21 was the smallest of the line.

Can anyone give me a general idea of what year of manufacture this vice is?

Does anyone know the spindle (I guess that is the right word) size for the handle? it does not come with the original handle and I'd like to make one before I get it.






Thank you,

Rob


----------



## Old Iron (May 17, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

I have a #22 and the handle is 5/8, Don't know if a 21 is the same.

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 17, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

B&S #21 and #22 vises use the same handle.

 "Billy G"


----------



## schilpr (May 17, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

Thanks for the quick answers.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 18, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

WHOH that is pretty!  Such nice shape!!  Sounds like an interesting story- 7 weeks??  

Bernie


----------



## Cheeseking (May 18, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

Try here.  http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2185/3728.pdf
 P.97 has vises but may be earlier model than yours.  The website has other catalogs maybe you can find exact model.   I have a nice No.2-S swivel model made in 20's that still works great.  Handle has been brazed a few times tho!


----------



## schilpr (May 21, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*



itsme_Bernie said:


> WHOH that is pretty!  Such nice shape!!  Sounds like an interesting story- 7 weeks??
> 
> Bernie



Bernie, if you look at my information on the left that could give you a clue :thinking:

I live in Texas right now, but moving to the Netherlands in a few weeks and that where I bought the vice, kind of funny that I bought a US made tool (Providence, RI) in Europe while living in the US.

Had some more tool shopping luck this week, picked up this set of measuring tools.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

Rob your vise screw looks very similar to mine.   I stated before I had a #2 but was going on memory actually is a #3
The square on the end measures .625 if that helps you.   Someone myst have beat on the handle and busted it cause its been brazed.  Prolly some punk kid n metals shop back in the 30's!!
I have no way of carbon dating these vises but suffice to say they are high quality funtional antiques.


----------



## J-Walker (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: "New" to me - Brown & Sharpe MFG, Providence RI USA Machine vise, Manufacturing date? Handle siz*

That's a really nice vise. Love B & S stuff.


----------

